# Meat Boxes DIY



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought some of you might be interested in this.

I just ordered 5 of these to make some boat box style streamer boxes. 

https://www.flambeaucases.com/index.php/site/details/6775TXR

After looking online at all the $40+ streamer boxes I figured there had to be a better way.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice price!,,,thanks for sharing..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Picked a few up, thanks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a good find, I have picked up similar boxes at Joann Fabrics before but they were much more $$$ than that.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've ordered a few,,thanks!..shipping cost more than the product.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I received the meat boxes in the mail today and they are very well built!..I was unsure of the quality or I would of ordered a few more for that price!..

May I ask what kind of foam have you guys found to work well it them..and where do u purchase it?

Thanks a bunch a very nice find!,,
Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pla...19492875-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^51684503238

I picked a few of theses up at the lorain walmart for $5


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I received the meat boxes in the mail today and they are very well built!..I was unsure of the quality or I would of ordered a few more for that price!..
> 
> May I ask what kind of foam have you guys found to work well it them..and where do u purchase it?
> 
> ...



I just got mine too! 

My plan is to glue several sheets of closed cell foam together with spray mount, glue that I to the box, and then cut slits in that with and x-acto.

I have a bunch sitting on my shelf I purchased from Michaels years ago to tie foam bugs. If this doesn't work I'll have to think of a plan B. I'll post photos of a finished box.

Here is the foam I'm talking about.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Crawdude, Thanks for the heads up on the boxes. With what I could remember about the one that Jeff(TheCream) built, I did a build along for the blog. the price tag was perfect! Thanks again!

http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=1665


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

fishmerf said:


> Crawdude, Thanks for the heads up on the boxes. With what I could remember about the one that Jeff(TheCream) built, I did a build along for the blog. the price tag was perfect! Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=1665



That is a great write up and great blog (now bookmarked)! My boxes are still sitting in a box in my office, I'm overbooked on my fishing projects.


----------

